# 4 baths in 3 days – help! Intestinal issues



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

My puppy has some intestinal issues. I am going to get a probiotic from the vet but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or suggestions as to how to prevent this in the future or what is causing this. I have not changed up anything that I feed the pups. They did get puppy shots three days ago one including the rabies shot. Right after that is when this started - any connection to the shots??? I am constantly pulling wood chips out of their mouth when they are outside. Any thoughts would be helpful since I am going nuts and 4 baths in 3 days must be drying this pups skin out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the world of buttbaths  (or so we call them in my house) I do suppose they could be from shots, or food allergy, or...??

My best suggestion to you is to look into probiotic supplements and talk to your vet about it, because I am not sure on the puppy dose, my vet sings the praises of it and it really DOES work, I'd say it cut our buttbaths down at least by 1/2. The stuff I use is this:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Integrative-Therapeutics-Spectra-Probiotic/106008.aspx

The grooviest thing about it, is that the same company packages the SAME capsules in a bottle for humans, so we usually just split a capsule, and the pet version is cheaper, lol

I hope you get it resolved, although if it gets really bad keep an eye out for dehydration, that can be serious with dogs.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wonder if it could be a reaction to all the shots. Some dogs don't do well with combo shots. When my guys were pups I never gave them more then one vaccine at a time. My vet knows I only do single dose shots if needed. 
Hope the are better soon poor little guys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing as Linda did. I never give mine combo shots either. What did the vet say?


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for the comments thus far. I asked the vet if it was the shots that caused this and they said no. It seems a little too coincidental that the intestinal issues started the very next day with this pup. I think I am going to only go with one vaccination a visit in the future. I have the probiotic from the vet and put it on some damp food and he gobbled it up. I hope this will kick in fast and start working. 

Side question…..someone told me to feed the pups a teaspoon of a probiotic yogurt once a week. Will this help once the pup gets back to normal with the probiotic from the vet and help maintain healthy digestive system going forward? I never want to go through this again!!!!! Can’t imagine how the pup is feeling.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How old are your puppy's? I'm wondering if the vet did a poop sample. Maddie had a intestinal problem that was a parasite that caused diarrhea.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure about the Probiotics. 

I do know it could be the vaccines. I don't trust many vets. They make so much money pushing shots. I was told by several breeders not to give combo shots because a lot of pups have adverse effects.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I learned the hard way not to give the shots all at once, either. My boy had very bad allergic reactions, (shaking, drooling, crying,) after that. He now gets a dose of benadryl before hand and only one shot at a time, spaced out by a week or two in between. In fact, I am going to have titers done for him since his required puppy shots were all finished. No more vacinations for him if I can avoid it in any way.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Suzi - the pups are 3 months old. Tony was affected but Milo was not and they got the same shots. They have had two poop tests and both were negative so I don't think it was that. (I also thought it was that at first and then the vet confirmed tests were ok). I think (as many of you have said) it could be a result of the more than one shot at the same time. I am sure each pup could be reacting to the shots in their own way. It just affected Tony more. Regardless if it is the shots or not, from now on I am only going to have them get one shot at a time.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Three months seems early for rabies. Sophie gets hers today, and she's 16 weeks. I hope she does okay. I'm really sorry about your pups, or was it just one? Diarhea is the worst! Hope they are better soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought it was 6months for rabies


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I just read that the rabies should not be given at the same time as other shots. I wonder if this has anything to do with it?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I have to agree with what's been said here. Not sure if diarrhea is a side effect of the vacs or not. But I wouldn't doubt it either. Jean Dodds does recommend separating the rabies vac from the others Dist/Parvo booster by four weeks. Yep probiotics are good. Now whether they help this current problem who knows. What's with the wood chips? These are not mulch chips are they. ? Because" eating mulch can be dangerous. A piece could puncture their esphagus or digestive tract, cause a blockage, or bowel problems such as diarrhea." And coco mulch is toxic.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Three months seems early for rabies. Sophie gets hers today, and she's 16 weeks. I hope she does okay. I'm really sorry about your pups, or was it just one? Diarhea is the worst! Hope they are better soon.


yep, that is early for rabies , Jean Dodds recommends 24 weeks at the earliest. Here's her protocol for vaccinations. http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Darn! If it is the vaccines, I feel bad for the little pupsters. I feel the vet should know better.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Darn! If it is the vaccines, I feel bad for the little pupsters. I feel the vet should know better.


yep, Linda, they are slow to learn . Some of them should go back to school. LOL and some should just stop pushing drugs. :frusty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they make most of their money from shots! Mine knows how I feel about too many shots and is okay with it even though he doesn't always agree! He's a south GA good ol' boy so is pretty easy going!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> yep, Linda, they are slow to learn . Some of them should go back to school. LOL and some should just stop pushing drugs. :frusty:


And that goes for some human physicians as well! :evil:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> And that goes for some human physicians as well! :evil:


ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I read somerhing like 45% of their money comes from vaccines!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I read somerhing like 45% of their money comes from vaccines!


That's one of the reasons I'm a minimalist.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh man ~ I feel like I am failing these pups. I was trusting my vet to know what the right thing was. Now I am doubting that. I printed the recommended vaccination schedule and will talk to the vet the next time I go. This is a vet we have been going to for years and have had no issues. I am surprised. 

Wood chips – pups are always supervised and on a leash outside but they do try to pick up mulch. This is promptly taken out of their mouths but they still go for them. Never ingested. Also they go for the leaves. Basically anything that is on the ground. We are watching them closely so they are not chewing on these things but did not know if just the quick contact in the mouth was an issue causing them to get sick. The pup that is having the problems likes to pick up way more stuff than the other that is why I was wondering.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Annemarie, I'm not saying that's what it is , only a possibility. If it's in their mouth for a second even , that could be enough to be absorbed. Good luck with the vet. The biggest argument they seem to use ,is that they want to err on the side of safety. It's taking people like Dr. Jean Dodds and Dr. Schultz to bring the "over vaccinating" issue to the forefront. As far as the rabies issue, goes , they are doing research to basically prove that the current rabies vaccinations are lasting much longer than current periods being used for guidelines. In Canada ,we are even further behind a number of U.S. states when it comes to mandatory vac. protocol for rabies . Here it is every two years and many of the states are every three years for mandatory vacs. A number of vets are agreeing with these new findings, but a number are not , or don't want to. If you really want some good reading about this here is another article, http://www.ourdogsonline.com/content/drschultzonvaccines.pdf


----------

